# currently, there is a dirt floor



## imported_dakuda (Apr 15, 2009)

I am considering purchasing a home with a 32x40 pole barn in the back yard.  This would be the home to my many projects.  However, it currently has a dirt floor that has been covered with rotted plywood.  Apparently it has been 5+ years since anyone has really used this building.

What would be involved in getting some concrete placed inside this structure?


----------



## Waterwelldude (Apr 23, 2009)

It's not to hard. Just rip out all the old floor, level the new dirt floor with sand put up form boards(4" or 6")and dig some beams where the most weight will be and around the walls. Depending on what will be in the shop will determine the size of the beams. Lay 3/8" or 1/2" re-bar on a 1' grid and you should be ok. You may have to remove some sections of wall to get access to the back or side of the floor.

If you plan on doing it your self. Have a bar-b-que, invite a few friends, but don't tell them about the cement at first...lol

Travis


----------



## tectonicfloors (Nov 22, 2011)

I once added new concrete over old in a carport that had poor drainage. Added an apron out front to ease entry into the carport. Since the apron was not over old concrete, I used the reinforcing wire mesh in that area. The area with mesh was perfect; the area over the old concrete was cracked rather badly. The mesh helps control cracking. If you add more to your existing concrete, use both bonding agent and mesh.


----------

